# Shock L'alert ! ?



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

first of all: I'm guilty! - Guilty of having failed to drop by frequently.

But:

I'm kinda desperate to know why the last shocklastic experience
- this time again - was classified as to better be not viewed publicly..

In simple words: I missed the whole joyride! 

So now I've got two questions:

What was this run all about? and:

Is there such a thing as an alert? - 
- to make sure to not miss the show again?

I'd love to read the next one..

desperate regards,

Be


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

He basically pissesd people off by saying we use under powered weapons (slingshots) to hunt because its entertaining and raises our self-esteem.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Blade said:


> He basically pissesd people off by saying we use under powered weapons (slingshots) to hunt because its entertaining and raises our self-esteem.


Oh man! That would have been good. Sorry I missed it too.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats only cause shocklay is a weapons L'expert


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Blade said:


> He basically pissesd people off by saying we use under powered weapons (slingshots) to hunt because its entertaining and raises our self-esteem.


haha not sure if showing a picture of a proud hunter with his prize next to someone simply buying meat off of the supermarket shelf would have driven the point home better.









Actually, I wrote a long detailed post, quoting from a paper on the Bushmen of the Kalahari and other tribes, of how they pursued big game hunting for politics/psychological reasons (tribal status, control over the "large" forces of nature etc) rather than provisioning.

It was calculated that more small game hunting and plant collection instead, would yield more nutrition/calories.

So I tied that to the fact that in our society many people intentionally use under-effective weapons for hunting, or even when they use effective weapons, choose to hunt over the much easier path of acquiring meat from a restaurant or supermarket - and despite already consuming plenty (or even excessive) amounts of nutrition/calories.

And yes, I did mention (without any judgement) that it had to do mostly with "entertainment, self-esteem and cultural norms".

Why would some people feel offended upon hearing such an obvious truism? And if they disagreed, why would they not even try to offer alternative or equally applicable motivations?

Perhaps you can answer that question yourselves.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha awesome!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well you eat all the rabbit food you want and i will protect it for you by shooting the animals that are in competition with your food supply and make them my food supply win win high five.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Also the wart hog in the pic was most likely a pay hunt where the village was payed and also got the meat from the kill and the lady in the pic has no clue where that meat came from i so would like to take you on a week long camping/hunting trip and film the wine being made.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well you eat all the rabbit food you want and i will protect it for you by shooting the animals that are in competition with your food supply and make them my food supply win win high five.


Yes Marine, I think with your Barret .50 cal and my retractable starship working together we could indeed have a win-win situation:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I´m not sure, but seeing that starship mentioned

could be the beginning of a long funny thread!

Here we go again!

I wonder if slaying punnies with that starship

(you don´t mean to SHOOT that really?)

is as effective as doing it with a sharpstick?

- or would doing so also be a lil´underpowered

and of entertaining nature?

What about a Louisville Slugger instead?

I´ll contemplate!.. (Already with that feeling that a whackhammer might do the job best..)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Yes Marine, I think with your Barret .50 cal and my retractable starship working together we could indeed have a win-win situation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find the tone in this posting very condenscending and disrespectful, i for now consider you, Shockley, a piece of sh!t. well, if im wrong, then im wrong but thats my opinion.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i find the tone in this posting very condenscending and disrespectful, i for now consider you, Shockley, a piece of sh!t. well, if im wrong, then im wrong but thats my opinion.
> 
> Yes Marine, I think with your Barret .50 cal and my retractable starship working together we could indeed have a win-win situation:
> 
> ...


Yes, you are wrong, and I'm getting tired of asking people nicely not to attack fellow members. This is the last time I'll be nice about it. If you want to call people names or attack their character, then you need to find another place to do it.

This is not directed solely at Imperial. It applies to everyone.


----------

